# [SOLVED] How do I backup my current BIOS?



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm want to upgrade my BIOS and would like to find out how to create a backup of my existing BIOS just in case I have a problem. 

It's a Phoenix BIOS version A01 on a Intel 3590 rev 9 chipset on a Dell Poweredge 2800 running Server 2008

I've had a look in the BIOS settings and I can't see any tools to do this and wondered if there was any other software available?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

Head over to the dell website and they should have a BIOS update utility which can also backup your BIOS. Remember and use the DOS verions and NOT the windows versions.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

Thanks for the reply, I've found the latest version on the Dell site which is A07. I just wanted to check if you meant the backup utility will be an option within this update or done via a seperate program also on the Dell site?

You mention using the DOS version, and I had noticed another members signature that stated 'Never flash your BIOS within Windows' This is the first time I've attempted this and had I not known I would have attempted this in Windows as I don't feel comfortable with DOS yet. Is updating in Windows that risky?

Steve


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

The floppy disk method is the most reliable method of all .............. USB stick method is the same but using the USB stick instead of the floppy disk ........ both have 99% or better success rate

the windows flashers ............not nearly as good .............. alot of boards get toasted from an incomplete win flash .......... they are easier ............ but what good is easy when the screen stays BLACK afterwards???????????


as instructed by *LAZARETH*................ on the same page you found that bios file should be a "how to flash your bios" the bios utility that performs the bios flash also has a "back-up" file command ............. in reality the utility will prompt you to back-up yoru existing bios file before reflash ................


just give us a shout if you need any help


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

Thanks again,

Once done I'll update this thread and also on another thread where I'm hoping it will cure some compatability problems I'm having with a 'cheap' memory upgrade. 

Hope it dosen't make things worse, but I'll be more relaxed about it if I know I can revert back to the original BIOS should it create any undesirable issues.

Steve.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

Double post removed...

Steve


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

Just attempted to do the upgrade but have a problem writing the file to floppy?

I've downloaded the file BR186034.exe from here...

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...mID=PWE_PNT_2800&os=WNET&osl=en&catid=&impid=

After clicking on the downloaded file it gives the instructions on how to make a floppy 'Please put a formatted writable floppy disk in drive A: and continue.

After clicking 'continue' I just get the message back again 'Please put a formatted writable floppy disk in drive A: and continue'

I know the floppy drive works as I wrote a notepad file to it, read it, deleted it and then formatted the disk. I also tried a few different disks too. 

Not sure what to do next, more help would be appreciated :smile:

UPDATE:

I've tested it again on another PC and this time was was able to save the file to the same floppy.

Would this disk be risky to run on the server as a BIOS update bearing in mind different read write heads have been used between two machines? 

Sorry, just re-read the thread, and I'll try the USB stick method instead. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

ok steve


you need to download that bios file to your computer's hard drive .......(make a folder and label it "Bios" (without the quotes)

then insert a floppy disk in your A drive ........ click on the floppy disk file in *the folder which you downloaded *.............. it will write files to the floppy disk ,,,,,,,, you will see a progress indicator of the writing

then boot your server with that floppy in the floppy disk drive 

it will start the bios flashing utility on its own ....... from there you will be given a chance to back-up yoru existing bios file or update

choose back up existing bios file first 

save it to the floppy disk ........... if the floppy disk doesnt have enough room for the backed-up file ...... simply insert a new clean floppy and hit the back-up button again ....... name your old bios something like "old" its 8 character limited name 

then you can reinsert the first floppy and re-flash your bios


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: How do I backup my current BIOS?*

Job done!

Thanks for the help :smile:

Steve


----------

